# Nomad Question



## DKNY330 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a streaming WiFi player (SONY, Roku, Apple TV, etc). However, wanted to find out more about Nomad first. Can Nomdad download all that you have on your DVR and then you can take that with you wherever, on vacation, etc and watch it on Mac or PC? If that's the case that would be pretty cool and useful when out of town for work or on vacation. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I am going to move this to the Connected Home forum.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Except for VOD, yes, you can transfer your recorded shows to a laptop and take them with you to watch wherever you go.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No OTA, either, but I've never found that a problem. 

There is a block of time needed to transcode each show, ca. 1:1, so you'll want to choose what to d/l- i.e., not just the whole DVR. But it's one of the handiest things I own!


----------



## DKNY330 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info, sounds like a great device. One more question: once you download the programs off DVR, is the playback dependent on the WiFi connection on planes, in hotels, etc?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"DKNY330" said:


> Thanks for the info, sounds like a great device. One more question: once you download the programs off DVR, is the playback dependent on the WiFi connection on planes, in hotels, etc?


No, once it's been downloaded you don't need any network access. The download is good for 30 days, it you want it longer just download it again as long as the nomad hardware still has the transcoded copy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RAD said:


> No, once it's been downloaded you don't need any network access. The download is good for 30 days, it you want it longer just download it again as long as the nomad hardware still has the transcoded copy.


Quite right; one of the beauties is no further futzing with foreign LANs.

Question: Do you still have to have the original on a connected DVR to re-download to nomad? (Even though the transcode is still on nomad.)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Question: Do you still have to have the original on a connected DVR to re-download to nomad? (Even though the transcode is still on nomad.)


I don't believe so, but if you then delete the transcoded version, you won't be able to re-download it to the Nomad obviously.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought if you delete from the DVR it deletes the nomad transcode.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

There is no way to delete a transcode recording from the nomad hardware. The way nomad does it is to monitor the HD DVR's and when it sees the recording (or the entier HD DVR) gone then it deletes the transcoded file at that time. If you delete a transfered transcoded recording from a client (IOS, Driod or PC) it only deletes it from that device, the transcoded file stays on nomad hardware until it's deleted from the source HD DVR.


----------

